# Light Weight EDC Folder - Boker ExskeliMoor II - Little Big Knife?



## TommyGuns (Feb 28, 2010)

I've just started looking at knifes for the past month and decided what I like as an EDC is something light weight (less than 2.1 oz) but still has a decent blade length (greater than 2.75 inches and less than 3.0 inches).

I like folding lock blades and drop points. I've looked through Sypdrco's, Benchmade, Kershaw, Cold Steel, Boker, Sog's webpages way too much and am wondering what other brands are quality that might have something I like. 

I do like the *Boker ExskeliMoor II*. Link below. Does anybody have one?

http://www.boker.de/us/index.php?c=99,2,48&a=01BO005&p=&pp=0

I also like the Kershaw Skyline 1760, and Energ1740Blk

Any other ides along these lines?

Your suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom_123 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Light Weight EDC Folder Gentlemans knife*

My favorite knife in this category would be the Lionsteel Opera.

http://www.lionsteel.it/fast/k/en/eur/products/mm/27

Problem is, I don’t know an US source for them and shipping from Italy 
could be expensive.

For the poor gentleman I would recommend this little folder:

http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5162

Considering the store and the price this knife is astoundingly well made 
and it is a lock back folder, which I would prefer to liner locks anytime.

For further inspiration, MrDagon has a lot of reviews about gentleman knives at youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MrDagon007#g/u


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Light Weight EDC Folder Gentlemans knife*

If you like that Boker you may want to take a look at the Fallkniven U2.


----------



## Illum (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Light Weight EDC Folder Gentlemans knife*

Carrying a BM 710 or a 940 while wearing dress pants doesn't look right

I carry a BM Nagara, very light weight but lacks a lockout function, hoping one day to EDC a Shoki

Carrot tried to convince me otherwise, but I'm a benchmade fan:thumbsup:
Though I somehow got dad to like the spyderco cricket :thinking:


----------



## hatman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Light Weight EDC Folder Gentlemans knife*

That Falkniven is a terrific, lightweight gentleman's folder.

No clip, but you won't need one. You'll barely notice it's in your pocket. Until you use it -- and that is one terrific blade!

Highest marks.


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Light Weight EDC Folder Gentlemans knife - little big knives*

I want to say thank you for taking the time to reply to my post. Thank you!:thumbsup:

I don't know why but I like the liners on the Broker. They're made of Ti. so they're lighter than SS, and the wood scales make the knife light weight too. Do liners like this make a knife more durable? Or would having a linerless G-10 be just as strong? Of course that begs the question "what are you going to do with a 2.75 inch blade that requires such a strong handle?" I can't really answer that, it's just a sense that I'd rather have liners because I niavely think it would make it stronger and more durable.

After making my post I changed my mind regarding the Kersha Energ. I watched a youtube vidio and didn't think it looked like the Kersha webpage picture and I had a different impression just based on the picture than what it actually was in the video.

Thank you *Tom123* for the LionSteel Opera suggestion. I looked a little for weight specifications, but haven't found them yet. I'll keep looking because it looks like a very nice knife. Definatley a contender. Though your right it is in Italy and the whole shipiping think could be costly. After I reply I'm going to watch a few of MrDragons videos too. Thanks.

*Fenris* - That Falkniven U2 is a pretty and awesome knife I like the Yellow bone model too. At only 1.2 oz's that's very light. It makes me wonder about the whole liner questions above though. A little shorter blade, but a good quality knife from what I've read about Falknivens. Thank you! Very good suggestion.

*Illum* - I like the BM Shoki knife. I actually drove to a WholeSale Sports Saturday and handled the knife. Very light weight and pretty. I didn't like the finger so close to the blade on it, or the blade shape that much. I also handle the 710! very nice knife, but at 2.5 oz....hummmm...I may still have to get one, or the U2 or the Exskelimoor...

There are so many good ones. This is way too much fun.

Somehow I just started looking at knives a month ago for the first time. Since then I've bought three! I know I don't need that many, but somehow I keep looking and wanting to buy more. oo:

I can't afford to keep going at this pace. With Flashlights I can tell myself that the technology changes every year; what I buy now will be old technology in a year. But somehow with knifes it seems like what I buy today will still be new 5 years from now. How often do new steels come out? I hope not too often!

Thanks again everyone, from a newbie. Your opinions are worthwhile and appreciated.


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Hatman - I didn't realize the U2 didn't have a clip. I like clips just for that reason. Wouldn't want to lose it.


----------



## Tom_123 (Mar 2, 2010)

As for the weight of the Opera, I can tell for the two I own:

Opera with wood handle and aluminium bolster/liner: 66g (2.33 oz if my converting is right)
Opera with wood handle and steel liner: 77g (2.72 oz)


Some additional pictures of the Operas and other knives can be found here:

http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv76/_Thomas/Knives_1/


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Tom123,

I've been thinking about this for awhile and in the back of my minde I think I'm going to get the ExskeliMoor II when it comes out. (everywhere I look it says available April 16th, except osograndknives and they have the 20 percent restocking fee. so I suspect they probably dont have it in stock either even though their website doesn't say one way or the other).

The reason why I like the Exskelimoor 2 is because it's so light (2.0 oz.), but still has full liners (pretty ones too, titianium blue anodized).

Also I've been buying knifes that are a little pricey for me and I want to get something that doesn't cost as much next.

Thanks again Tom123.

Anybody else know of any light weight drop points? :thinking:


----------



## *Jijoel* (Mar 5, 2010)

First post here on the CPF forum and because being a knife knut and very exited about the Exkelibur knives a good thread to start my first post:twothumbs.

My name is Joel and i like all the EDC items people carry these days.
I always loved flashlights and are starting to get hooked on quality flashlights.
I have been a lurker over here for some time so time for my first post.




I think the Boker exkelimoor is not out yet.
They are a new release from boker and like other boker knives (Krein,Vox designs) will probably take some time till they are for sale.

I have both the Boker exkeliburs on order.So the exk1 and the exk2.
The normal g10 exk's are for sale but are with 1 liner only.
The exkelimoor will have 2 liners.

I have bought the original Burger exkelibur knife:twothumbs.
The burger exk1.
I really like this knife.
Such a simple design,great one hand opening and very lightweight.
A real good edc knife and sheeple friendly.

I have done a review of this custom Burger knife over here:
http://knifereviews.org/index.php/h...tom-knives/burger-knives/126-burger-exkelibur

This is my opinion about this knife.

Take a look.

When my boker exk's arrive i will make a review and compare them to my burger.



Greatings Joel


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 6, 2010)

Joel,

Thank you for the reply. I found your review a couple of days ago. Very good and I'm excited to read your review comparing the exskeliburs. 

Mr Dagon on youtube has a review too of the exskelibur 1 and 2. Also he has one comparing the exskelibur to a buck. They are informative. 

I noticed on the exskelibur 2 g10 the scales are not rounded like on the exskeimoor 1 g10. The exskelibur 1 scales are more sleek which I like very much. 

I'm hoping the Exskelimoor 2 has the bog oak scales rounded.

You're right about the duel titianium liners too! I like those better than the single liner. I think it's cool that it has duel liners, and is only 2.0 oz. thats .3 of an oz lighter than the exskelibur 2. 

The exskelibur 2 looks a little chuncky. I wish I knew the thickness of the whole exskelibur 2 handle. My Spyderco Caly 3 has a 3 mm blade and the stainless steel liner and one g10 scale on one side of the knife handle is about 3 mm. So the whole thickness of my Caly 3 handle is a little less than 9 mm. I like that thinness. I hope the Exskelimoor 2 is this thin or thinner with the bog oak scales rounded where it meets the liner.

It looks like April 16th will be when we can order one (all the websites state that date, or say not in stock). Osograndeknifes has the esckelimoor on their website, but they are the only ones that don't mention if is in stock or not in stock. 

Thanks! TommyGuns


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 6, 2010)

The knife referred to in the first post is a NICE little thing!

It would be in the top 5 on my wish list now.


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks PBJoeSmo,

I like it a lot. :thumbsup:

What about it appeals to you? :thinking:

I'm assuming you're referring to the Exskelimoor II.

Curious...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 6, 2010)

It is a very simple and clean design and it has my favorite shape of blade which I call Spear Point.


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you have a point there PBJoeSmoo!

I think is't more a spear point than a drop point.

I was reading Syderco's definitions of blade types/shapes, and the ExskeliMoor falls more into the spear point category.

Thanks for the check, although I think I've read somewhere that they called it a drope point. I think they were a little miss leading.

Thanks!


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 13, 2010)

When i made the above post i was looking at the exskelimoor 2 photo on the Boker site. That photo is angled oddly. When I look at the exskelibur photo it is more of a straight shot at the profile. In that photo it looks less symetrical, and more like a drop point. 

So I guess I'm switching back to my original, calling it a drop point.


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 13, 2010)

i was looking to get a boker exskelibur2 in the mail ,but it seems to have gotten lost. so now i have to wait for them to get them instock. i wonder if the wooden handles are waterproof?


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 14, 2010)

jlowe2

Well, I don't think it will be as waterproof as g10.

Although my guess is the wood has a oil or varnish on it.

I like the exskelimoor over the exskelibur because it has the more natural wood scales and the fact that it has liners on both sides, not just one side. (no red spacer though, which is type 2 cool) It also weighs less! 

I think they're both nice knives. It's just a personal preference as to which one looks better to you and if you're going to use it in water or messy fluids a bunch the g10 scales probable will clean up better and will probably be a little more gripy.

I'm hoping the scales on the eskelimoor 2 are rounded on the edges where it meets the scales. I've seen in videos the exskelibur 2 has more squarish scales where they meet the liners. I might sand them round if they're not.

Other than the waterproof question, what else do you think?


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 14, 2010)

i heard some rumors about the clip screws being weak. but i really don't have any proof. the only boker i have is the jim burke [mini] resurrection. and it's a tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 14, 2010)

good morning Jlowe2, and good day light savings time day.

I believe I heard the same thing. I think it was a Mr Dagon youtube video on the Esxkelibur 1. I think he said the clip screws only went into the G10 and not into the liner, and said it would be weak because of this.

I haven't experienced anything like this before because I'm new to knives (about 5 weeks now). My three knives have very secure clips.

I hope the Exskelimoor 2 has the clip screws going into the liners. With liners on both sides the manufacturing of it would be consistant. they could build all the liners the same, with holes.

I wonder if the Burger original has the screws going into the liners, have you heard? :thinking:


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 14, 2010)

i had heard that the screwheads were soft,and often stripped out very easy. maybe they have improved them on the exskelimoor? also noticed in your link in the first post the exskelimoor2 doesn't have a nail nick!


----------



## TommyGuns (Mar 15, 2010)

good evening Jlowe2,

Oh the screw heads stripped out....I understood it a little different. I'll have to go back try to rediscover where I hear about the clip/screw issue.

About the nail nick....good observation. Maybe the Exskelimoor 2 doesn't need the nail nick because it's easy to open one handed. Maybe it's easy to opent that way because the scales are more rounded and it's easier to get to the blade jimping for one handed opening.

I can only hope! 

Also at 2 oz's if the clip was problematice it might be okay to just take the clip off and have it rest in the bottom of ones pocket. I'd prefer a good clip though!

April 16th......I wish it would hurry up!


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I got mine in the mail from BladeHQ today. If you have any questions I'm happy to answer them.

It does have a nail nick. The edges aren't rounded exactly but they are chamfered (I think that's the correct term). It's like taking the 90 degree edge off by making it 45 degrees.

The clip screws are small. You asked about them going into the scales (I assume that is the wood on the sides). Maybe I don't understand the question but how could screws not go into the scales...where else would they go?

I took mine off as I don't like clips. The thickness is just under 10 mm. The blade opens and closes very easily.

Even though I got mine from BladeHQ just two days after I ordered it I now see according to their website that they are out of stock. They are available over the internet at other sites though. I haven't heard anything about this April 16th date that keeps coming up.

Maybe we're talking about a different knife. I see some referring to it as a Escalibur II and other as an Exskelimoore II. Mine is the former but the blade says Skellern so I'm a bit confused. I think we're all talking about the same knife however.

Update: OK now that I've looked at your link I see that the Exskellimoore II is the latest version of the Escallibur II that I have. It looks the same to me but I guess it's different in some way.


----------

